# Crush Velevt in a Regal



## LiquidFire (Feb 13, 2003)

what do you think crush velvet my 87 regals seats,dash, and door panels in bule? my car is getting brand new gray carpeting.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

no krush! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: go with it i am


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

hell ya i love crushed velvet


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

get what you like, you have to drive it. who cares if its the in thing or not if you like it that is all that matters


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 19 2004, 10:18 PM
> *get what you like, you have to drive it. who cares if its the in thing or not if you like it that is all that matters*


That is the absolute BEST advise you could ever get, i agree totally!!!...

Do what YOU want and not what OTHERS think you should do... 
:thumbsup: do your own thing, don't be a sheep in this population...

Do what YOU want, do what YOU like, i have a BAGGED '83 cutlass, who would of thought... (don't worry, i also have a juiced one too, plus two others = 4 cutlasses total, each one is, and will be totally "different")...


Jason 



Last edited by oneclick at Feb 20 2004, 04:43 AM


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

I agree... I did mine all up in Velvit.. Looks great.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I wnat to get my Lincoln in crushed two tone blue velvet. My friends tell me not to because it is old school. I just tell them that it's my car I will do what I want with it. Doesn't matter if it is in or not, just like showandgo said. Be a indiviual don't let trends stop you from getting what you want its your car your taste.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Great advice! 

Definitely go for it if thats what you like....You are the one who should be happy with the car, fuck everyone else. 

Your money, your car, your choices.

Crushed velvet looks really nice. I'm doing my Caprice in it...I will probably do my Impala in vinyl whenever I get done with my Caprice.


----------



## onelowfig (Jan 29, 2004)

That is the nice thing about this sport, you can do what you want as long as it s quality stuff if you like it do it thats how we all started


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

I will just say this crush looks good if done right i had it in my regal and it looked good but it was hard to keep clean and it wore down easy i had to redo some things after just a few months 

but if you dont mind the cleaning and haveing to redo some things hear nd there then i say go for it


----------



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

its ur choice, but im going with it in my 83 regal.... looks nice if done correctly...


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

i need someone to build me a FULLLL custom interior for my 86 regal. black velour with white pushbuttons. i want full custom center console, dash, seats, headliner, back seat, the whole damn thing. if anyone knows anyone good in this in the northeast area let me know PLEASE. i've got the money just need a guy to do it. i want my car super super clean so thats gotta be too. thanks!!!


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

I have door 2 door velvet. Everyone likes it. But if you spil a drink you'll have to replace it, because its never the same after it gets wett.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Imma cruch the shit out of my interior in the s-10


----------



## civic_on_daytons (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 5 2004, 12:25 AM
> *Imma cruch the shit out of my interior in the s-10*


 ya i got crush in hondalicous, shit looks tight


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Crushed velvet is always cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

were the pics at

if not it sounds good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by civic_on_daytons_@Mar 5 2004, 01:02 AM
> *hondalicous*


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

HEY I DID MY WHOLE INTERIOR OF MY CUTLASS IN CRUSHED VELVET IN RED AND SILVER..I DID THE SEATS AND EVERYTHING..I LOVE IT AND TRUST ME IT TURNS HEADS!!!EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN TASTE SO GO WITH WHAT U WANT..I HAVE ONE A FEW INTERIOR TROPHIES WITH IT.. :cheesy:


----------

